# Natural gas logs shut off soon after lighting



## cmjeffcoat (Jan 11, 2009)

For a while now, my ventless natural gas logs will only burn for a few minutes before shutting off.  Any ideas???
C Jeffcoat


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 11, 2009)

Depending on the model, it could just be dirty. The CO detector will turn off the gas if it does not read any oxygen nearby. It is a safety so if to much carbon monoxide builds up, it will turn off the gas. 
Or it could be your thermocouple.
Read your manual to find a solution.


----------



## SublimeMasterJW (Jan 25, 2009)

I can tell you just what to do. The pilot safety feature has an ODS (oxygen depletion sensor) that detects low oxygen in the room. The problem is dust and cobwebs get into the ODS chamber and causes the problem you are describing. I have fixed many of these over the years using shop air or a straw or rust buster to flush the dust out. Rust buster is me fav. If you fiddle  with the pilot flap it will get all outta whack and never work right. But if you squirt a little rust buster into the pilot light and let it dry a minute or 2 you can light the pilot and by gosh it will stay lit.


----------

